# Need cable and string for PSE Fire-Flite



## gooshnr (May 13, 2010)

Decided to pick the bow back up after way too many years of letting it lay around. Thought I'd look into updating some things on the old weapon. Any idea where one can buy a cable and string for a PSE Fire-Flite. The specs written on the limb sticker are difficult to read but it looks like they say Cable Tune 203 (or 703...very hard to read) and Fast-Flight String 35.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the fireflight has steel cables and a tear drop style string. Alot of us here can make the string pretty cheap for you but not many of us do the steel cables any more. I think wicked1strings still does them though.


----------

